# Si alguno usa Kdevelop y me puede decir que pasa....

## Noss

Hola!

pues nada hago un hola mundo típico en c para probar y al compilar el kdevelop me sueta esto

```

configure: error:

<br />

*** [Gentoo] sanity check failed! ***

*** libtool.m4 and ltmain.sh have a version mismatch! ***

*** (libtool.m4 = 1.5.22, ltmain.sh = 1.5a) ***

<br />

Please run:

<br />

libtoolize --copy --force

<br />

if appropriate, please contact the maintainer of this

package (or your distribution) for help.

<br />

***Terminado con estado 1***

```

si pongo en la consola libtoolize --copy --force como dice ahí me sale este código

```

libtoolize: `configure.ac' does not exist

Try `libtoolize --help' for more information.

```

Agradecería cualquier ayuda gracias!

un saludo!

----------

## ekz

Bueno al parecer te falta un archivo,

```

ekz@localhost ~ $ equery b configure.ac

[ Searching for file(s) configure.ac in *... ]

sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 (/usr/share/libtool/libltdl/configure.ac)

```

ya sabes que paquete tienes que re-emerger...

----------

## Noss

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> Bueno al parecer te falta un archivo,
> 
> ```
> 
> ekz@localhost ~ $ equery b configure.ac
> ...

 

Pero tengo este paquete

```
ys-devel/libtool

      Latest version available: 1.5.22

      Latest version installed: 1.5.22

      Size of files: 2,853 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/libtool.html

      Description:   A shared library tool for developers

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## kropotkin

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> Bueno al parecer te falta un archivo,
> 
> ```
> 
> ekz@localhost ~ $ equery b configure.ac
> ...

 

----------

## Noss

Esque ya los he reemergido porque como he cambiado de gcc pues he recompilado todo y aún me sigue dando el mismo fallo que antes del cambio de gcc

un saludo!

----------

## ekz

tienes ese archivo??

el mio está en  /usr/share/libtool/libltdl/configure.ac

----------

## Noss

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> tienes ese archivo??
> 
> el mio está en  /usr/share/libtool/libltdl/configure.ac

 

sí tengo ese archivo

```

localhost victor # cat /usr/share/libtool/libltdl/configure.ac

## Process this file with autoconf to create configure. -*- autoconf -*-

# Copyright 2001  Free Software Foundation, Inc.

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin Street, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA

# 02110-1301  USA

dnl FIXME: Is this really new enough?

AC_PREREQ(2.50)

## ------------------------ ##

## Autoconf initialisation. ##

## ------------------------ ##

AC_INIT([libltdl], [1.2], [bug-libtool@gnu.org])

AC_CONFIG_SRCDIR([ltdl.c])

## ------------------------------- ##

## Libltdl specific configuration. ##

## ------------------------------- ##

AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR([.])

if test -z "$enable_ltdl_install$enable_ltdl_convenience"; then

  if test -f ${srcdir}/ltmain.sh; then

    # if libltdl is libtoolized, it is assumed to be stand-alone and

    # installed unless the command line overrides it (tested above)

    enable_ltdl_install=yes

  else

    AC_MSG_WARN([*** The top-level configure must select either])

    AC_MSG_WARN([*** [A""C_LIBLTDL_INSTALLABLE] or [A""C_LIBLTDL_CONVENIENCE].])

    AC_MSG_ERROR([*** Maybe you want to --enable-ltdl-install?])

  fi

fi

## ------------------------ ##

## Automake Initialisation. ##

## ------------------------ ##

AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(AC_PACKAGE_TARNAME, AC_PACKAGE_VERSION, -)

AM_CONFIG_HEADER([config.h:config-h.in])

## ------------------ ##

## C compiler checks. ##

## ------------------ ##

AC_PROG_CC

AC_C_CONST

AC_C_INLINE

## ----------------------- ##

## Libtool initialisation. ##

## ----------------------- ##

AC_LIBTOOL_WIN32_DLL

AC_PROG_LIBTOOL

AC_SUBST([LIBTOOL_DEPS])

AC_LIB_LTDL

## -------- ##

## Outputs. ##

## -------- ##

AC_CONFIG_FILES([Makefile])

AC_OUTPUT

```

----------

## pacho2

Algo me dice que no has seguido TODOS los pasos (incluidos los opcionales) de la guía de actualización de gcc (en inglés mejor):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

Saludos y suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Nunca he usado Kdevelop, pero tal vez tengas que indicar en alguna opción la ruta donde buscar ciertos archivos. También puedes usar la búsqueda del foro, que al parece le pasa a mas gente, por ejemplo, jmp_ pregunto lo mismo hace unos días, tal vez ya lo haya solucionado.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-489522.html

o también puedes pregunar al autor de https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482638-highlight-kdevelop.html

----------

## Noss

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Algo me dice que no has seguido TODOS los pasos (incluidos los opcionales) de la guía de actualización de gcc (en inglés mejor):
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
> 
> Saludos y suerte 

 

El error ya me lo daba antes de hacer nada con el gcc, así que no es por eso. Y he actualizado el gcc correctamente tal como aconsejó slotz 

un saludo!

----------

## pacho2

Perdona   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ferdy

¿Dónde estas ejecutando libtoolize?

Quizá quieras leer algo de documentación sobre autotools...

- ferdy

----------

## jmp_

A mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo, y de momento no me han dicho una respuesta fácil de como solucionarlo, el caso es que tengo todos los paquetes actualizados a la última versión.

Haciendo un programa simple de Ncurses me salta el fallo y con un hello world en GTK funciona correctamente.

Por lo que veo es un problema general, el caso es que aparte de leer autotools, automake, toolchain, etc. Habría que mirar de corregir estas cosas en KDevelop, porque si tras instalarlo de serie ya no funciona ni para un hello world con los ejemplos, ... ya me dirás.

saludos.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Por lo que veo es un problema general, el caso es que aparte de leer autotools, automake, toolchain, etc. Habría que mirar de corregir estas cosas en KDevelop, porque si tras instalarlo de serie ya no funciona ni para un hello world con los ejemplos, ... ya me dirás. 

 

Es muy dificil utilizar herramientas sin conocerlas. Programar sin saber programar sería un poco dificil, si no .... ya me dirás.

- ferdy

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es muy dificil utilizar herramientas sin conocerlas. Programar sin saber programar sería un poco dificil, si no .... ya me dirás. 
> 
> 

 

Asumo que no me has entendido. Se programar y he usado KDevelop (entre otras cosas) con anterioridad.

Los "hello world" incluidos con Kdevelop que vienen de serie DEBERIAN funcionar, primero porque no los has hecho tu, segundo porque son demostraciones preparadas sobre la plataforma para comprobar su funcionamiento. Por defecto, salvo que hagas cosas especiales o proyectos mínimamente personalizados no hace falta modificar nada para hacer un programa darle a "BUILD" y que lo compile y puedas ejecutarlo normalmente, como he hecho en otras ocasiones en versiones mucho más antiguas que la actual línea de KDevelop.

Y sin ánimo de ofender, a un usuario con el rango de developer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es muy dificil utilizar herramientas sin conocerlas. [...]
> 
> 

 

Muchos de los que estamos aquí conocemos la herramienta desde hace bastante tiempo.

Se trata de que KDevelop pille correctamente los propios ejemplos que trae por defecto ya que para hacer un hello world en C, lo compilo a mano o si hago un gusano en ensamblador lo hago en VIM y fuera. Si usas KDevelop es porque el entorno de desarrollo trae unas facilidades ya construidas sin que tengas que andar modificando ficheros ni navegar por 400 menus para dejarlo todo a punto.

saludos y gracias por tu comentario.

P.D.: si el post parece fuera de tono lo edito y todo aclarado.

----------

## Ferdy

Mmmm quizá te entendí mal. Pero nunca quise decir que no supieras programar... era un simple ejemplo de por qué creo que es necesario conocer las herramientas.

Básicamente ese error es porque Kdevelop NO utiliza bien las autotools. Parece querer copiar plantillas propias en lugar de generarlas.

- ferdy

----------

## jmp_

Lo más seguro, a ver si alguien sabe la mejor manera de solucionar eso.

Seguro que alguien con mucha más experiencia (que yo) con KDevelop es capaz de guiarnos un poco con esto.

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Se comenta el tema en:

http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=3063

Saludos y suerte

----------

## Noss

Bueno a mi ese error me lo dice en un sistema 64bits, a un amigo se lo ha dicho en uno 32bits pero él ejecutó el comando libtoolize --copy --force y se le solucionó yo si lo ejecuto en una consola me da este  libtoolize: `configure.ac' does not exist

Un saludo, y si alguno da con la solución que lo diga por favor

----------

## Ferdy

Si no respondes a mi pregunta es MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUY dificil que te podamos ayudar.

- ferdy

----------

## Noss

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Si no respondes a mi pregunta es MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUY dificil que te podamos ayudar.
> 
> - ferdy

 

Antes que nada buenas noches, o días si lo lees de día...

Lo ejecuto dentro de /usr/share/libtool/libltdl/ y como respuesta me da esto (siempre como root)

```

You should update your `aclocal.m4' by running aclocal.

You should update your `aclocal.m4' by running aclocal.

```

Y cuando ejecuto el aclocal la respuesta que obtengo es esta

```

/usr/share/aclocal/libxosd.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBXOSD

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

```

Un saludo!Last edited by Noss on Tue Sep 05, 2006 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ferdy

Tienes que ejecutarlo en el directorio donde esta tu proyecto...

- ferdy

----------

